# A Huge Dog Show Photodump.. lots of DF favorites



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

We went to the AKC All-Breed today here on Staten Island. There was Agility and Obedience too, so we weren't by the breed rings for the whole time. Here are most of the breeds we saw. (my advanced apologies to Inga as I know she is going to be coming in the thread looking for Rotts. We didn't see any.  Also apologies to Pai as we didn't get to go to the Crested Breed Ring)

My Photobucket uploaded backwards so we'll start with the Herding Group that we watched before we left (unfortunately the camera died so this half-assed pic of the GSD is all my sister managed to get)










Belgian Shepherd:









Shetland Sheepdog, Cardian Welsh Corgi:









A lot more..


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Sporting Group

Golden Retriever










Labrador Retriever (took Group First)



















German Shorthaired Pointer










more


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Viszla (this dog was gorgeous)



















Weimaraner (another gorgeous dog)



















more


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Pointer










Some Spaniels










Random Sporting










more


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

OK Nessa if you see these, they are especially for you after your rough week with your pups.

The Great Danes:

Awkward pose lol









Headshot









Blue Dane










Another Harli










more


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

K we'll come back to Working in a minute.. here's the few I have from the NonSporting ring:

Shiba Inu (sorry I'm missing his face)









Dalmatian:



























more


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Boston Terrier, English Bulldog










Standard Poodle










And now back to Working.. the Dobes<3



















more


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

More of the Dobermans



















Alaskan Malamute










(The guy from Groomer Has It was handling this dog.. don't remember his name)









more


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Love this shot




























Hehe, sneaking a Dobie group shot in here:










more.. almost done


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Staffordshire Bull Terrier (didn't realize how tiny these guys are)



















Norwegian Elkhound



















And that's it! I have some others, but they're all of these same breeds. Feel free to ask if you want to see more, but I think I covered all that I have.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Great shots, Mutt!
I love the GD head shot and all the Mal pictures. The Dobies look great too 

Looks like you had a lot of fun


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Good pics! I really like the 1st elkie, but the 2nd has way too little pigment for me. That coat is super light.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome pictures! I would LOVE to see a dog show some time. All of the breeds looked fabulous!

I LOVED the dobies. This is exactly how I want my future bitch to look.



MissMutt said:


>


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey! I looked anyway even with the pre-warning of now Rotties.  I loved the Dobermonster butts  That Lab was almost as stocky as any Rotties I know so balance the black and Tan from the Doberman and the stockiness of the Lab and I got my Rottie fix anyhow.  Loved all of the pictures. Looks like you were quite busy at the show.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

MissMutt said:


> OK Nessa if you see these, they are especially for you after your rough week with your pups.
> 
> The Great Danes:
> 
> ...


Awe thanks for taking these!

I LOVE the Fawn... and the Blue... but that first Harl looks awkward all around. I am not fond of lightly spotted Harls like that... it doesnt give them enough "Oomph" IMO.

All are sweet though! Love that Fawn... would you have any more Dane pics? Or just these?
Nessa


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Inga I agree, that Lab looked more like a freakin' Molosser than a Retriever. The enourmous white spot on the GSD's chest stood out to me, too. 

Nessa, I too prefer the heavily marked Harlis. I'm thinking maybe she just had a litter or something (or maybe even preggo?) she kind of sagged underneath.

I do have some more pics of the Danes:



























The Harl bitch looks a little better in this one:


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Great pics MM!! hahah someone likes Dobes  That red boy in the ring has a beautiful head!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Looooooooooooooooooooooove the dobes!!! What beautiful dogs!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Locke said:


> Great pics MM!! hahah someone likes Dobes  That red boy in the ring has a beautiful head!


Haha thank you  Yes, I do really love Dobermans. Coupled with the fact that they were the only ones showing at that point, I had to watch and take a ton of pictures. I hope for one of my next dogs to be a Dobe.



lovemygreys said:


> Looooooooooooooooooooooove the dobes!!! What beautiful dogs!


I know.  Oh, my apologies to you, too, for not getting any sighthounds.. I saw one Whippet the entire time I was there, and absolutely no Greys. Wish I could have stayed longer, because Hounds were going in after Herding.. though I guess it wouldn't have mattered that much from a DF point of view, since my camera died after the GSD.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

MissMutt said:


> Haha thank you  I know.  Oh, my apologies to you, too, for not getting any sighthounds.. I saw one Whippet the entire time I was there, and absolutely no Greys. Wish I could have stayed longer, because Hounds were going in after Herding.. though I guess it wouldn't have mattered that much from a DF point of view, since my camera died after the GSD.


That's OK...the AKC greys usually leave a lot to be desired, IMO.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. I'm intrigued was the guy from Groomer has it one of the judges or a competitor?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

It was Xavier Santiago, I looked up the name. He's a professional handler (which I knew) so it's not really all that surprising that he'd be there. I believe he lives in NYC.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

aww...no pictures of my daughter.... That would have been neat to see her picture.
She showed in Jr Showmanship at 12:30ish
In your random sporting group the girl in the red with the brittney is one of my daughters friends that she shows in Jr's with!!
Thanks, it's cool seeing someone I know!!

I really like that show, it's small and I like that the obed and agility are close to the breed rings.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

no aussies, darn. Oh well I don't really like the typey aussies in AKC anyway mostly they just get me worked up lol.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

kacaju said:


> aww...no pictures of my daughter.... That would have been neat to see her picture.
> She showed in Jr Showmanship at 12:30ish
> In your random sporting group the girl in the red with the brittney is one of my daughters friends that she shows in Jr's with!!
> Thanks, it's cool seeing someone I know!!
> ...


Yeah, it is a pretty cool show. I've only been once before when I was much younger, so I was happy to get back out. I enjoy standalone agility trials, but this was really something cool. Wish my camera hadn't died and I didn't have to hurry home.

That's funny.. your daughter was showing a tri Smooth Collie, right? I vaguely remember seeing one in the Jr. Ring around that time. Bet it was her.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, there were two tri smooths in Jr's. My daughter is in the open intermediate class and then there is a girl who is older in the Open Jr's. Opps, no the older girl is in the Open Senior class
Funny, we were standing ringside when the elkhounds were on, since Jr's were after them. I was searching your pictures to see if we were in the back ground, but no...

We also had our pup, Eve a sable smooth with us.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

kacaju said:


> Yes, there were two tri smooths in Jr's. My daughter is in the open indermediate class and then there is a girl who is older in the Open Jr's.
> Funny, we were standing ringside when the elkhounds were on, since Jr's were after them. I was searching your pictures to see if we were in the back ground, but no...
> 
> We also had our pup, Eve a sable smooth with us.


Then I think I saw you! I remember someone having two Smooths with them and one being a sable puppy. 

Out of curiosity, where do you live? NJ?


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

yes we are in Middlesex County. That show (without traffic) is about a 1/2 hour from us!!


----------

